# Topics > Smart home > Unclassified home smart things >  Nest Protect smoke and carbon monoxide alarm, Google Nest, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Google Nest

Home page - nest.com/smoke-co-alarm

----------


## Airicist

A Nest Protect smoke & CO alarm story

Published on Nov 24, 2014




> Roger Mason loves new technology. His wife Isabelle does not. So when he brought home a Nest Protect: Smoke + Carbon Monoxide alarm, she was skeptical. And when he got an alert on his phone from Nest Protect that there was smoke in her home, she was dubious. There was nobody home but the dogs - what could be on fire. Just in case, she changed her plans and came back home to find a box of granola bars and Goldfish crackers on fire in the kitchen.

----------


## Airicist

She loves Nest Protect. It helps keep kids safe, or whatever? 

Published on Nov 27, 2014




> Babysitting is hard. You have to keep track of, like, children? Who are doing stuff in their rooms? And I can’t be in, like, all the rooms. That’s why the Nest Protect: Smoke + Carbon Monoxide alarm really comes in handy. Nest Protect speaks English - not just beeps - and tells me which room the danger is in. It even gives me a friendly Heads-Up before things get too bad, so I can go take care of smoke or carbon monoxide before it turns into an emergency. Because I’m, like, responsible for their safety or something? Ugh. Nest Protect also messages my phone when something goes wrong or if its batteries run low, which is good, because I am literally always looking at my phone.
> 
> How do you feel about your old smoke alarm? Tell us in the comments.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the all-new Nest Protect

Published on Jun 17, 2015




> It’s time to expect more from your smoke alarm.
> 
> The new Nest Protect has been redesigned from the inside out. It has an industrial-grade smoke sensor, tests itself automatically, and lasts up to a decade. It’s also the first alarm you can hush from your phone. And just like the original Nest Protect, it tells you what’s wrong and can even alert your phone.

----------


## Airicist

This smart smoke detector is on point

Published on Jul 27, 2015




> Nest's second-gen Protect smoke and carbon monoxide detector makes it possible to silence alarms straight from your phone.

----------

